
Why processing a sorted array is faster than processing an unsorted array - FjordPrefect
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/11227809/why-is-processing-a-sorted-array-faster-than-an-unsorted-array?rq=1
======
CarolineW
This is a fascinating article that I think should be submitted every six
months or so. If you haven't read it, I strongly recommend that you do so.

The only substantial discussion on HN I could find is from 4 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4637196](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4637196)

It would be interesting to know if anything has changed.

In case you're interested in checking for other comments on the topic (and
there are a few here and there), here are some of the other submissions:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Why%20processing%20a%20sorted%...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Why%20processing%20a%20sorted%20array%20is%20faster%20than%20processing%20an%20unsorted%20array&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

~~~
brudgers
To me, the profiling parable seems more important than the sorting story.

